# Colorado Herf?



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Moving this discussion from the "everything but" forum to here. Several BOTL have expressed an interest in a Colorado herf during or after the holiday season. Possible locations mentioned were Edwards Cigars in Ft Collins, Barlow's Cigars & Pipes in Lafayette or ??? Barlow's will be happy to host. I checked with Trey today, but I'm open to going anywhere that's central to most of us.
Let's get busy picking a date and a place so everyone can plan. Once it's set, we may get other BOTL traveling through that can stop in.


----------



## Bluenote (Sep 12, 2005)

Count me in. I'm fine with driving up to Barlow's. My schedule through Thanksgiving is pretty slammed, so I'd vote for after Thanksgiving and before Christmas. More subject matter for the Dogwatch Social Club


----------



## leicoolya (Sep 7, 2005)

Like i stated in the other thread, i'll be down in Frisco Jan 10-17th, and i have no idea where anything is  
Just coming down to hit the mounatins


----------



## Bluenote (Sep 12, 2005)

leicoolya said:


> Like i stated in the other thread, i'll be down in Frisco Jan 10-17th, and i have no idea where anything is
> Just coming down to hit the mounatins


You will probably be about 1 1/2 hours from everything in the Denver Metro area and two 1/2 hours from the Ft. Collins area.


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

I am in and Barlows works great. I am on their mailing list but haven't been to the shop or one of their tastings yet. Work is harsh, but will be slow during the Christmas to New Years period. Jan is fine with me too but I am completely flexible. I would like others to chime in if they think they'll be in the area in Dec or Jan. This looks like it'll be a stellar year for skiing. Once we have a date, I'll throw it out to some other brothers who live in the state as well.


----------



## The Dutch (Apr 5, 2004)

Barlows works for me.


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Ok, looks like we have The Dutch, Moglman, Bluenote & myself so far. Any others up for a Colorado herfin' good time?

Sounds like the week between Christmas and New Years may be a good time. How does Wednesday (12/28) or Thursday (12/29) work for everyone? I'm heading to Barlow's today to check with Trey on their availability that week. I'm thinking a mid-late afternoon start time but would like some more feedback.


----------



## The Dutch (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll be flying the friendly sky on the 28th.... so that doesn't work for me.
And since this varies from person to person, What constitutes mid-late afternoon?


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

Any time this week works for me, especially if we can nail it down soon.


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Just got back from Barlow's. Looks like they would be happy to host us any night that week. They close at 7:00pm Mon-Thurs and at 9:00pm on Friday, so we need to decide a start time and a date. So far I'm hearing that maybe the 29th is the best choice???? Would a 4:00pm to 7:00pm timeframe sound good???? 
Also, they will allow us to bring our own adult beverages of choice, some munchies if we want and we'll be allowed to smoke cigars originating from any manufacturer in the world (wink, wink) if anyone so desires.
By default, I guess, I've kinda been setting this up, but if someone wants some other choices, now's the time to chime in. Otherwise, please respond back soon & let's get this nailed down so I can commit to Trey which date & time we'll be there.


----------



## Bluenote (Sep 12, 2005)

The time (4:00 -7:00) works for me. I just need to double check on the dates. I'm in a wedding on the 30th and I may have a wedding related function to attend that night.


----------



## The Dutch (Apr 5, 2004)

I can prolly catch the last couple hours of it on the 29th.


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

PM sent to known interested parties to see if we can nail down a date. Anybody else? The skiing will be incredible!!!


----------



## Little Bob (Dec 8, 2005)

Im in for just about any date or time. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

Little Bob said:


> Im in for just about any date or time. Looking forward to it.


Welcome to CS, Little Bob! Glad you can make it. The date should be posted soon, but it's looking like Dec. 29th.

Tell us a bit about yourself in the New Gorilla Forum if you feel like it.


----------



## The Dutch (Apr 5, 2004)

Has this date been confirmed yet?


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Seems like we have 3 or 4 solid votes for the 29th. I'd like to confirm with Barlow's before this week is over. Anybody object to the 29th from (roughly) 4:00 to 7:00pm?


----------



## The Dutch (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm good with the micro-herf on the 29th


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

Works great for me. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Bluenote (Sep 12, 2005)

Dogwatch Dale said:


> Seems like we have 3 or 4 solid votes for the 29th. I'd like to confirm with Barlow's before this week is over. Anybody object to the 29th from (roughly) 4:00 to 7:00pm?


I will try my best to make it...if I can re-arrange some things! I will make sure to make the next one!


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

I will call Barlow's today and let them know there will be several of us for sure on the 29th. Looking forward to meeting everyone!


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

Are we on for the 29th? I gots me some serious smokin' to do!


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

I believe we are! Trey & I haven't hooked up since last week, but I'm sure we're on. I will go over there today or tomorrow just to verify again. Last time I talked to him he was excited and glad to host us!


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

I just returned from Barlow's and we are a definite go for the 29th. I told Trey we had 4 or so committed and may have a few more show up.
In case you need it, the address is 2770 Arapahoe Rd, Suite 102 Lafayette, Co. Right next to Meridian Liquors. Phone # is 303-926-1002.
Trey did ask that anyone smoking some of the forbidden fruit to just be low-key about it around his other customers.

By the way, while I was there he showed me several new boxes of OpusX he just received including the once-a-year release of the "A". If OpusX is your style he can fit you up real quick.

See you all there in a week!


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

Thank you so much Dale. I am looking forward to it. See you guys there, and Merry Christmas, Happy Chanukah, Happy Kwanzaa and Joyous Festivus.


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

Reminder. This is tonight for anyone that can make it.


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

The small crowd that was able to make it last night had a good time! It was good to meet you Dutch, and thanks again for the two sticks. They are making new friends in my 'dor and will be smoked on a future DWSC show.

Trey Barlow was a great host and offered us to set up another herf any time. As I was leaving, he also offered a free cigar to everyone next time!


----------

